# The kender game begins, leave your sanity at the door.



## Deedlit (Dec 14, 2002)

The gods had returned to the world, and the queen of darkness was now dead.  Fizban had become a mortal elf named Valonthis.  Of great sadness to all kender was the death of Uncle Tasslehoff, but the sadness was lightened as Trapspringer returned from the moon.  High Sorcery(With a kender at the head of the white robes) and Divine Magic had returned to Krynn, and the horrible affliction had been cleared up.  Celebration was in the streets of hylo, and in sharp contrast to normal affiars, kender had stopped being on wanderlust to attend the parties.  In fact, the kendragon mayor(Who's name is Amerous Burningground) could hardly find anyone to go on a diplomatic mission to the elves in silvanesti.  However, a few heroic kender(This is the party) had stepped to the task.  They stood before the giant kendragon, who was giving a breifing on their mission.  
"Now remember, the elves may be united, but the minotaurs have taken their land, and you must be careful not to find them.  The best way to taunt a minotaur is to moo at them, but be warned, if they catch you after being mooed at you will die.  As for why we need a diplomatic mission, it's, umm, it's not important, but I'm sure there is a good reason somewhere." Amerous said to the kender, and then remembered something important.  "Here is a map that will help you in your journey, it focuses particularly on Silvanesti lands, though it shows a route from major kender cities to the lands.   Unfortunately, it's dated before the second cataclysm." He remembered, and then gave them the small yellow map.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 14, 2002)

The still nameless kender looked around with curiosity; he stepped in this room following a really wonderful butterfly, an he couldn't find her anywhere. Then he noticed her upon a horn of the kendragon. He immediately extracted his trusted sketchbook and begin to draw her, realizing only after a few minutes that he had never seen a kendragon and that he was much more interesting than the butterfly, so he continued to sketch and eventually listened to what he was saying.

"An old map? I can do maps, if you want. But I think i never saw a minotaur? Are they the centaurs' children? And what about those elves. Are they a kind of cow? Did they mooed at the minotaurs?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

*Dylon Speaks*

"Gosh no. they're really small centaurs, thats why they are named Mini-taurs!" Angel looks at Dylon and lets out a humph. Dylon takes the map and looks it over. "Well I Plan to go. I like Elves. The're almost like us only stuffier." Dylon starts stareing at some shiney bauble in the room and wanders over to it.


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 14, 2002)

An anime sweatdrop can be visible behind the kendragon's head, as minotaurs are discussed.  "No, Minotaurs are what happens when you take a bull, cover it in thick brown fur, and make it able to walk on two legs.  Well, I think that's what minotaurs are anyway, I might be thinking of hobgoblins." The kendragon responds, wondering how a mage could not know this stuff.  Noticing the holy liberator reaching for the gem, he yells out "Don't touch that gem, we need it for tonight's fireworks display!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

(OOC: Mage? I'm, a Holy Liberator/Handler.)
"Well whatever. Will they ahe food these Minotaurs were suposed to be diplomating?"


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 14, 2002)

OOC: The mage in question was the amnesiac sorcerer
IC: "The diplomatic mission is to the elves, not the minotaurs.  The minotaurs might try to kill you, though, minotaurs don't like kender much unless they are cooked and have spices put on them."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

"well then... I guess I should not have dinner with any Minotaurs. When do we start"? Dylon comes back over to the Kendragon. He is putting something in his pocket.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 14, 2002)

Yes, Minotaurs ARE big and hairy BULLeys.  They indeed walk on two legs and would indeed like to eat us.  The elves on the other hand are full of knowledge of magic and certainly worth talking to on the subject *swats hand reaching for gem needed for fireworks* We must go to establish diplomatic relations and eventually an exchange of magical knowledge, which your dragonness I would be happy to be the conduit for. I think magical knowledge will help not only our city, but all Kender.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2002)

Erasmus carefully studies the map before replying.

"An alliance between ourselves and the elves could be very beneficial for both sides.  As my friend says, magical knowledge could be one of the benefits, and I'm sure we have much to offer the elves."

He pauses to consider this last statement, then dismisses it.

"The minotaurs may indeed cause a problem, given their culinary tastes...  Yes, Elijah, what is it?" he asks the bard tugging at his sleeve.

"Can you think of anything that rhymes with minotaur?"

[OOC: Everything Elijah (my cohort) does or says will be in orange]


----------



## buzzard (Dec 15, 2002)

A darkly dressed Kender carrying a fine crossbow in back pipes up "The elves are rich right? They also like bows right? Damn good news. Just so long as they are a sporting folk willing to make some wagers on archery. Now the minitors, well what's the big deal? I'm used to shooting bulleyes, no big change of pace. " 
He doesn't even bother to look around the room. He knows his people would have already moved off with anything interesting. 


buzzard


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 15, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Can you think of anything that rhymes with minotaur?"




"Carnivore, I'd say."

"There are fireworks tonight? We set things on fire? I'm good at it! I can show you!"

He picks his brush and starts waving it in the air mumbling something...


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 15, 2002)

Luckily, the brush is moved in the proper manner, and a small firework goes off without blowing anyone up in the process.  As the other kender give cheers of approval, the kendragon begins to wonder if the nameless sorcerer remembers anything.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Carnivore, I'd say."*




"Ah, perfection my friend, perfection!" Elijah pulls a quill pen from his pouch and makes a note.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 15, 2002)

many things rhyme with minotaur

The letter R
A place to drink, A bar
There is no c word I mean car...how dumb does that sound
Dinosaur

and the place we are going...Far.

We should go.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

"Yes. We should go." Dylon hops up on Angel and they start walking out the door. "anyone else coming?"


----------



## buzzard (Dec 15, 2002)

"Why sure, we'd better be on our way. I can't have the Elves spending their money on things like worthless frills like food, when they could wager it with me. The sonner we get there, the less money is squandered." Explains Melvin. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 15, 2002)

Taven and Maven both bow properly and head after Melvin.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 16, 2002)

Erasmus and Elijah both bow to the mayor, and follow the others.

"Ah, a bold and noble quest for us." 

"Yes indeed, and one that can improve understanding between the two races."

"I feel an epic poem coming on." 

Erasmus sighs.  "I had a feeling you might."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Dylon stops Angel for a mamnet and says "Hi i'm Dylon Shireman. And This is my faithful Steed Angel." Doing a 'Vana White' hand wave at the Akita. "Who are you all?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Who are you all?" *




"Who am I? Mmm, interesting question.."
The nameless kender concentrates and tries to think really hard about that...
"Nah, can't remember."
and he goes back sketching as if it was perfectly normal.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2002)

"I'm Erasmus Verde, Priest of Branchala, and this is..."

"Elijah Guillemot, musician and poet, at your service."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

A bright green shimmer fills the room and a small crackle of lightning archs through a corner of the room and with it a small Kender fades in existance... kinda. throwing her hair back and chewing on something... on which she keeps on chewing... and some more chewing and even blows a bubble with it from out of her mouth!!! A big pink bubble! And another one and they go *Splash! and Splat!*

Still chewing rudily she giggles and sits herself down on the ground while continuing to blow bubbles, you know... those big Pink ones!

Hi everybody, I'm Noelle, we had to do something here? I like doing things, especially if it involves me getting shiney stuff! 

She looks at ther finger with a big shiney ring on her and then at a coupe of other items on her body. Which suddenly all disappear into nothingness to the horror of the other Kender.

I like my shiny stuff, and I like dots and stripes and oee colours... but I think you already know that I like stripes and colours and spots and dots and shiny stuff and oee.... gems! Wieeee!!! But I was sent for... I was just having such a nice party! I'm curious.. we we're supposed to go somewhere and it had elves to do with I thought ... right? thosee nasty pointy eary things?  THey don't talk much, they are boring with magic and stuff *shrug*. How could you ever live this long with that kind magic and still have those ears right? Would make you seem mighty strange to me yeah.. mighty strange... to me... uhuh... yeah..... Well but where are we going? I hate waiting and I can get us all where ever you want in a couple of minutes so.... If you would let em know where to I'd get us there.. right on! Did I emnsion I like Pink? Ow pink is a colour and I said that already... Wow what's that shiny thing in the corner? Can I see it? No? Fireworks? I like fireworks! Fireworks have colours! And I like colours! And shiny sparks, yea I like spraks too beceause sparks are shinyyyyy!!!!!! Wii!!!!! I like you all! Well where do we go? I smell shiny stuff! SO where do we go..? Where do you say? Mooo beasts? Minotaurs? Bull-man beasts? I like bulls, they moo.... I like mooing, it's funny! *MOOOOOOOOOO*!!! *Chuckle* But we have to talk to minotaus or elves..? Well.. doesn't matter where do we go?!?

(112hp)
(283pp)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Argent reads the above post and decides that Drugs... lots of drugs are going to be needed to play this game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Noelle! I'm Dylon and my doggie friend is Angel. Were off to see the Wizards!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Drugs? What Are drugs? Drugs? Ow that are drugs? Euhhmmmm yeha that are drugs ut what do they do? Ahhh.. they make stuff shiny... and.. WHAT? Colours you say? Lotsa colous? I think I like drugs... yup I liek drugs because they make me see shiny stuff and make sparkly colours... colours here colours there coloursa everywhere! Yay! I like drugs! Do you have drugs? I want drugs. Why? Because I like drugs. Yes I like drugs. Why? They make stuff shiny and I like shiny stuff. Never enough shiny stuff, and colours on shiny stuff is even better, yup colours and shiny like eachother like I like them. Yup colours.. and sparkles and shiny.. do you have drugs? /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Lord and Lady take me now!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

Noelle jumps to her feet and swirls around and rusn towards the dog and starts to cuddle it.

Oeeee  doggy! I like doggies. Doggies are cute cute cute and they are sweeettt! And I like cute and sweet. Some guys I know are cute, but not as cute as this little doggy!!!! *CUDDLE* And sweet yeah, I like sweet. Candy is sweet and I like candy. Why? Because it's sweet and I like sweet!!!! But a cute *CUDDLE* doggy is not as sweet as a candy... well maybe he is even sweeter! But not the same sweet... I like sweet so I like doggies and I like candy... Because they are both sweet, but not the same kind of sweet... but still... I don't get it... Both sweet and at the same time not the same...I... Colours.. Sweet shiny.... sparkles.. Doggy? I don't get it..... But Wizards??? *CUDDLE* I like Wizards! Wizards make stuff go boom and they make shiny stuff and boom is colours and did I say I like colours? Hey what's that what you've got there? It's shiny and I like shiny! Can I see it? It's as shiny as some wizards make stuff. ANd Elves.. I don't like elves... but you said these elves were wizards? Maybe I like them then... because I DO like wizards.. and cute little doggies *CUDDLE* well but where do we go.. I'm starting to want to see the elven wizards now.. I want to to do shiny and sparkly stuff. Sparkly stuff is cool! Shiny stuff as well.. I like sprakly and shiny stuf. And Wizards make sparkly and shiny stuff so I like Wizards! But where re the Wizards? I can take us all to the Wizards! Let's go to the Wizards!

Picks up the doggy and dances around the big Kenddragon which she seems to have missed before...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Noelle. Please don't try to pick up Angel. she weighs 85 pounds. you might hurt yourself. 
Dylon? Says Angel to her beloved one.
Yes sweetheart? 
Can I bite her? 
No. but try to stay out of her reach. Poor thing is demented. She's acting like a pixie.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 17, 2002)

Maven begins to speak and Taven quickly puts a hand over his mouth and speaks for him, "This is Maven and I am Taven and we are indeed off to see the elves"  With that they peer at the map, and begin on their trek.  It is obvious to all whom are watching that Maven would clearly love to join in the shenanegans however Taven is clearly driven to see the elves and find out more about their magic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Dylon and Angel follow the others.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Bunch of amateur Kender =] Argent lemmi guess, you are the half kender  It's madness I tell you, madness! Welcome to Krynn  /OOC]

Noelle stops dartling around the dragon when she hears about the map. She dashes over to the table, bumps one of the others aside with her hip.

Thanks! 

Gives him a kiss and glares at the map.

Hmmm a map. I like maps. Maps are dull but they have X's on them. And X's are where shiny stuff are.. and I like shiny stuff! So I like maps because maps have X's on them. I can't see the X on the map... hmmm... I want an X to find shiny stuff, bacause I like shiny... And I liek shiny stuff even better since I can take those with me! Wiiiiieee shiny! But if it's a map without an X on it... what do we ue this map for? I like shiny stuff so lets go find some shiny stuff! Why? Oee... ow the map it where the Elves are! I don't like Elves.... Oe they were Wizards.. I do like Wizards! Wizads make colours and sprakles and shiny stuff! ANd I liek colours and sparkles and shiny stuf and and and and I like euhm.... Where are the Elves? I think I like Elves... I don't like Elves but since Elves are Wizards and I like Wizards since Wizards make sparkly and coloury stuff... so I think I like Elves now since they are Wizards and I like WIzards better then I don't like Elves.. So I like Elves! I want to see Elves! Where are the Elevs? Oww, the map. I see there are the Elves and the Mooo Moo Beasts too! I like Moo Moo beasts because they go *MOOOOOOO* *Chuckle*! I like Moo! Well I want to see them so.. I'll take us there! I like Elves! yay! 

She jumps towards the center of the room. There she sits down for a moment, blows another Pink bubble from out of her mouth and then quietly sits down and closes her eyes... Pink flames envellop her and the sound of laughter echo in the room.

[Noelle has started on manifesting Teleportation Circle.]


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 17, 2002)

"I hope you know where you are going."

Maven chimes in, "OF COURSE she knows where she is going.  Can't you see that see pink stuff in her mouth and pink stuff coming out of her ears.  THAT means we should go.  And you think you are sooooo smart.  Taven the the Kender Killjoy. hmph." 

"No Maven, I simply have more refined and cultured curiousity."

Maven and Taven join Noelle...


----------



## buzzard (Dec 17, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> * "Who are you all?" *




 
"Why, I'm Melvin Treeclimber of course. You can't say you haven't heard of me? I'm very well known among marksmen you know. In fact some would call me almost legendary. There are, of course, naysayers who claim I'm a bunch of smoke, and no fire, but I'll spot them a bullseye anyday and still whup them. I'm also a sporting soul. You don't happen to be interested in any friendly wagers? But then we do have to be off, we'll find something to lay down a coin or so upon while we travel I'll wager.  "

buzzard


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Nope I'm all Kender baby. Not all Kender are like childrenon crack. LOL

Dylon and Angel head toward Noelle.
Quick! We don't want to be left behind.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Manifesting takes 10 minutes so take your time  And Crack? Crack are drugs? I like drugs.. so you have drugs? I like.... I'll save you this one  But just for this once ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Manifesting takes 10 minutes so take your time  And Crack? Crack are drugs? I like drugs.. so you have drugs? I like.... I'll save you this one  But just for this once ] *



Thank you?????????????????????


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Argent are you really sure that the real world isn't lovecraftian.... /me get's out the sanity dice.... Kender... ahhh the end of all stable minds! Actually I don't like stable minds, they don't talk as much and I like talking since that makes me feel more comforatable and talking is sharin gof information and I like to share information and I like to listen to other peopel their informatin sine I like to learn and learning is good, let's you pick up other skills and advance yourself... yup learning is good as should you all do but so let's get started and talk about eachother.. yeah... btw... you said you had drugs....? I like drugs because it makes me see colours and shiny stufff and I liek colours... yup... and I like shiny stuff as well, did I mension I like shiny stuff? Well I do... and so what are these drugs then if they let me see colours and shiny stuff! I want drugs.. so I can see shiny stuff. I like shiny stuff and I can see shiny stuff and nice colours with drugs so I like drugs. Argent, I like drugs. Did you really have drugs? Can I have some? Please? I want to see the colours. And I need some drugs for that.. and you have drugs.. right? So can I have some? Well? I like drugs. I don't like stable minds. I like Kender.. yeah... I like Kender. Are you a Kender? Hmm you seem stable.. so no you are not a Kender.. You are kinda large as well for a Kender... I like Kender. You aren't a Kender. I don't like you. Hmm does it mean that since you are a Kender I really don't have to like you..? Hmm... I don't know... but until then I don' think I'll like you... Why? Since you aren't a Kender... since you are a stable mind and can't be a Kender... and I like Kender but since I don't know that I can like something that isn't a Kender.. I like Elves! Elves are Wizards and Wizards are good... So I think I can like you if you aren't a Kender... Sinec I like Elves you know... I like Argent! Did youhave drugs.. I like drugs... I like Argent! Yippie! I like dice.. where are those dice.. need to make some sanity checks.. dice... man I like dice... dice are addicting.. rolling dice.. hmm... I like rolling dice.... are dice drugs? hmmmm....]

MOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Argent's head explodes ina a shower of confusion and confettie. Mourners said at the wake. It was Naryalthotep. He was playing a Kender. Argent couldn't handle the strain. But he looks good even headless.]
Dylon looks at Noelle and says
MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
Angel just shrugs her sholders and thinks about sleep.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[ooC: Nyarlothep  Hastur Hastur Hastur!!!  But  you blew my cover! Damn you Argent damn you to heck !]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[ooC: Nyarlothep  Hastur Hastur Hastur!!!  But  you blew my cover! Damn you Argent damn you to heck !] *



[OOC:Hastur hastur Ra Ra Ra! That's all I have to cheer.]


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2002)

*OOC:* Ahhh!  Brain slowly... melting out of ears...

"Lord Branchala, give me strength..." Erasmus tightly grasps the holy symbol hung around his neck.

"A lady fair has joined the company.  Hmm, what rhymes with pink...  Sink, perhaps?  Drink?  Think?"  Elijah quickly takes some notes, pondering this new muse.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Dylon turns to the bard Wink. Wink rimes with pink.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

sorry double post.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Haha someone said Pink, and Argent repeated it! I'll make you pay dearly for that mistake later on, yeah I'll make you  pay. Pay in sanity points!/ooC]


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 17, 2002)

"So, do you have any plans to start on you're adventure soon?" The kendragon asked, oddly goal-oriented for someone with the brain of a kender.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: Haha stick that spellcraft up your gigantic (__0__) dragon boy  It's that Noelle is currently manifesting teleportation circle to where we have to go in Elfland. That qualifies as we're getting on our way to adventure  I'm to lame now to get relaly IC for Noelle.. ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Haha stick that spellcraft up your gigantic (__0__) dragon boy  It's that Noelle is currently manifesting teleportation circle to where we have to go in Elfland. That qualifies as we're getting on our way to adventure  I'm to lame now to get relaly IC for Noelle.. ] *



[OOCelor be praised!
But he is correct. The question being does she have any idae of where she is going or will we allmove to the map.]
Dylon? Wouldn't it be better to ride to the Elves. You will be missing out on an adventure if you just pop there. Angel says
WOW Your right Angel. Hey gang! If we pop to the elves we're missing all kinds of adventure along the way. Not to mention the keen Minotaurs and thier silly lunch habbits. Dylon says to the group. Who's with me in rideing there?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[OOC: This is an high level adventure, teleportation is mandatory =] /OOC]


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Not nessecarily, in fact, I have some encounters planned on the way, as I suspected that kender would want to take the more adventrous route.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

[About 8 minutes left to convince Noelle ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Dylon gets off Angel and she shrugs off her saddle. She nuzzlez her way into the saddle bags and produces a diamond of unusual size attached to the end of a stick. It sparkles and shines in the light.
Dylon sits mesmerised by it Angel starts shaking her head making the "sparkely" even more sparkely as it moves in the light.
This trick always seems to work on Dylon... I hope the rest will follow the Shiny stone too. Angel thinks to herself. She gets back into her saddle and dylon climbs aboard. she starts going out the door.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 18, 2002)

Reaching into his _portable hole_, pulls out his _carpet of flying_, unrolls it, and flies after Angel.  Elijah follows them both outside, where his war-pony waits quietly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 18, 2002)

"Hey! Wait! We said I had to draw a new map! So I have to take the road! I mean...if there's a road. Else we'd have to make one. Do you know how to do roads? I don't.. But I can do colors! Many many colors! A whole rainbow of colors! Do you want to see that?"
The nameless painter picks his brush again and starts to paint something in the air in front of Noelle...

OOC: this should be a Rainbow Pattern. Or a Prismatic Spray. Can't really remember.


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 18, 2002)

As the nameless sorceror waves his wand, colors artistically spew in a rainbow like shape.  Despite his intentions though, he finds the colors in the wrong order entirely, and brown and turquoise added to the rainbow.  Also, it seemed to be of wavering length, as the rainbow kept changing it's size.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 18, 2002)

Maven Follows the sparkles in Angel's Possession and Taven sighs, "I knew I shouldn't have brought you along."

Out the door they travel.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

Hmm lalaal, sing sing sing lalalala happy shiny lala... HEY! Where did all my nice friends go to? AND THE LITTLE DOGGY? WHERE IS THE DOGGY!!!!!! 

Noelle scares the hell out of herself and hurries outside after the rest.

[OOC: How much I identify and seem to live myself into this Kender Chick... just scares me to hell. Must restrain myself from that maniacal Kender pink shiny talk that continues for pages and pages... /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> [B[OOC: How much I identify and seem to live myself into this Kender Chick... just scares me to hell. Must restrain myself from that maniacal Kender pink shiny talk that continues for pages and pages... /OOC] [/B]



And flows into other threads! LOL


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: Could we try to focus our OOC conversation on the OOC thread?  *Mutters under her breath about how everything is going as planned, and the players are turning into kender.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*Sorry*

Dylon reaches into his pack for the map. doesn't find it and asks Can someone hand me the map? I need to know what way to go.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 19, 2002)

Noticed he's the only one remained in the room, the nameless kender stucks his sketchbook back in his belt pouch, along with some cigars the major surely has dropped, and follows the others, leaving the strange rainbow behind.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

THE PROPHECY WILL BE FULLFILLED AS IS STATED IN THE PROPHECY!!!!!!!! 

Noelle looks up, huh did I say that... strange what does mental powers do huh?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 20, 2002)

As the kender wander, their journey goes without hassle, until they approach a port town near the end of Northern Ergoth. The town looks like it's pretending to be deserted, though the kender can clearly see that the people are just scared.(Whatever scared may be.)  As they approach the town, they are not greeted by the town guards, who in turn do not throw them into jail, but by a grey-skinned kender, clad in a black trenchcoat with long fangs coming out of is mouth.  He oddly enough does not speak, though he seems to notice the group of kender.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Does Dylon detects evil?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi!!!!!!! DO you want bubble gum? I like to blow bubbles, let's blow bubbles together! It's pink bubble gum! Pink is cool! I like Pink! Pink is a girl color, and I'm a girl so I like pink. Are you a girl? Do you like pink? Did you like bubble gum? Shall we blow bubblebs? Big Pink Bubbles? Please? I like bubbles. Where are all the people? I like to dance! Dance with alot of people! I like dancing! Are the people here Elves? I want to see Elves. Elves are wizards and they make Shiny stuff. I like shiny and sprakly Stuff and Wizards make that! And Elves are wizards so I like Elves! Are you an Elf?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 20, 2002)

OOC: An overwhelming evil aura comes from the grey-skinned kender.

IC: "Yes, yes, I like elves, and magic.  Elves fear me, though." The pale kender responds, struggling to get each word out, as if he had something wrong with his voice, and then drinking a potion after talking.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

You like Elves too? Cool! I like you! You like magic as well! W00t!!!! Wanna be my friend? And you talk difficult, eating bubble gum? I like bubblegum. What are you drinking? It's got a nice color, can I have a sip? I'm thirsty.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Dylon rides up to the (Vampire?) and asks What do you want here?


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 20, 2002)

"And what greater pleasure is there then to taint this land?" The vampire responds, coldness in his voice, though it obviously pains him to speak.  Swiftly, he turns his attention to the sky, where a black four-winged semi-leonine figure approaches.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Dylon draws his blade and attacks the Vampire.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

*112hp left  --  267pp left -- AC 32*

Noelle's face grows serious in the blink of an eye and she explodes in a pink inferno.

(Deedlit I hope you do the rolls to speed things up, that includes the d20 roll for my psionic power DC's to set the base DC)

[Noelle manifests shism (2 minds) on herself and timehop on the "Vampire", and a quickened Deceleration on the incomming flying creature.]

[Init= +24, Timehop is a Willsave, faillure = subject reappears 3d6 rounds ahead in time again on the same spot. Save DC = 1d20 + 19]

[Deceleration = Reflex Save DC 1d20 + 17 or move at half speed.]


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 21, 2002)

Seeing his new friends in trouble Taven Casts Mass haste hastily (not quickened ) and then casts shield (AC 33)

Maven then casts imp. invis as well and then Greater Magic Weapon on his arrows. (he waited for Taven's spell to go off if behind in initiative)

Next round Taven will Attack the incoming beasts with Chain Lightning after a BEAUTIFUL Prismatic Spray (if within range) and Maven will pick the Vampires Pocket from 25' away (+24 with any bonus for him being preoccupied) looking for any of those cool bottle he drank from.  After all, Noelle is thirsty, and she is a kinda kute kender (smiles as he thinks of the rhyme).  If the vampire is not a legit target (timehop) he will then use this extra action to shoot an additional arrow at the incoming flying beasts (+26)

He will then fire two arrows at the most threatening beast or the Vampire if he is still around. (+26/+21)  1d6+10 + 8d6 (imp. invis)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2002)

"Lord Branchala, wipe this foulness from the lands." Erasmus calls out as he attempts to Turn the vampire.

Elijah bursts into song, the stirring ballad of Sir Anvar, a great knight who felled an undead Lord.  (Inspire Greatness)


----------



## buzzard (Dec 22, 2002)

Melvin, seeing a threat to himself decides that Nr. gray needs to make like a pincushion. He fires off four crossbow bolts at the target. These are at +28 +28 +23 +18 (1d8+6 15-20x4). 

After he shoots he uses the bonus partial from the haste (if he is after it) to hide at +48. 

buzzard


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 23, 2002)

"Hey! Why are you doing this? He seems quite a nice guy to me."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Hey! Why are you doing this? He seems quite a nice guy to me." *




"Well, everyone else was, so it seemed like a good idea..." Elijah replies. 

Erasmus raises an eyebrow at this remark, but maintains his concentration on the vampire.


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 29, 2002)

Dylon Shireman swings his mighty blade at the vampire, but fails to hit. Noelle attempts her chronomantic magic, but the vampire easily resists.  However, the incoming beast finds his speed cut in half by deacceleration.  Taven and Maven cast the spells needed to speed up their allies, unknowing of the futility of their efforts.  Elijah begins his inspiring ballad, helping the heroes in the rest of the battle, as erasmus presents his holy symbol, which would ordinarily cause it to run in fear, were the vampire not a kender.  Three arrows come from Melvin's bow into the area of the vampire where the heart would be if he had one, wounding him greatly.  Annoyed, the vampire yells(Forgetting about how much it hurts for him to talk.) "Someday, we will face off, but now is not the time!", and then, glaring in turn at Taven, Maven, and the kender without a name, coldly said "Give my regards to Lord Dalamar, tell him Talon Topknot is coming." and then dissappeared in a puff of smoke, while the four-winged beast flies closer.  From this distance, the group of kender can make out that the approaching beast is a gryphon, with extra batlike wings, dark black fur, and demonic red eyes.  A cold aura seems to surround his very being.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

"See? You made him escape. And who is this Lord Dalamar? And what's thing? is it friendly? it looks cute!"


----------



## buzzard (Dec 29, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"See? You made him escape. And who is this Lord Dalamar? And what's thing? is it friendly? it looks cute!" *




"Cute? Cute?!? Cute!?! Are you delusional? Vampires aren't cute. Hell he wasn't even sparkly so you don't have an excuse. Those damn things are trouble. Hell, they don't even gamble. They are of no use whatsoever.  Damn critter ran off with some of my perfectly good bolts at that. You'd think he could have just dropped at my feet and let me keep them like a polite target. " Rants Melvos in fine form. 

buzzard


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 29, 2002)

"But look at the eyes of the gryphon-thing...those are indeed shiny.  I think it may be headed our way."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 29, 2002)

Noelle readies a mindblast.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2002)

Dylon gets ready to gut the thing as it tries to land.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 30, 2002)

"Hmm, now this looks interesting.'ve never seen one of these before. Big target at that eh?"

Melvin readies his weapon, but is too curious as to this new creature to start shooting before he learns anything. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2003)

Erasmus and Elijah both watch with interest as the creature flies closer.  None the less, readies himself to call down a _Flame Strike_ should the creature prove to be hostile.

"I don't think I've seen this creature in any of the beasturies I've studied." Elijah states as he examines the beast. 

"It seems strange to my eyes as well, friend.  Perhaps this is some previously undiscovered breed?"  Erasmus seems quite excited at this idea.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 7, 2003)

Noelle continues to ready her mindblast


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Dylon and Angel brace for the creature to land on them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 7, 2003)

[I'm bailing out on this game. I'm focussing on more active and running games at the moment. It's becomming a tad chaotic and it's not giving me a chance to devellop personalities for my PC's in other longer running games which I am sorry to say I value more. I'm currently dropping back to just a couple of games which really have my interest. 

IR Aftermath (after Kal gets his Inet back)
Psionicle (this is just THE pbp game here and i'm so proud I'm in!)
Iconics (Legendairy )
Nocturnum (My own pet which I am proud to GM. This game is on a rollleeeee!)
LHHS Kobold game (It's just plain cool to be level 1 Kobolds to seek out a lair and try and build your own clan and home there and defend it instead of looting other peoples lairs.)

Good luck with the game for the rest of ya. I'm focussing a bit more on quality from now on. Too many games wear down my quality and I value it alot since I fancy the role playing part and not just testing out Characters  /OOC]

Grtz, Kris.


----------



## Deedlit (Jan 7, 2003)

Realizing that this force of kender is strong, and he alone can not take them, the Gryphon looks at each one in turn, having closed the gap enough so that he can have a good view.  The forces are clearly mighty, too mighty for him alone to be a threat.  Finished looking at him, he does a double-take at the nameless kender, recognition in his eyes, but not believing what he saw.  Then, he flies off southward(The direction you kender are going, by the way), speed slowed by Noelle's spell.  Now, the threats have diminished, but the kender still have the mystery of what the heck to do alone in a town that people clearly live in, but everyone is hiding in, especially when a boat is required to get to southern ergoth.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 7, 2003)

Tavin and Mavin begin to head towards town as if nothing ever happened. a quick side ways look at one another and "hmph"

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Dylon shouts out Hey! It's gone! You can come out of hiding now! Dylon says to Angel Silly big people.  Angel turns her muzzle to her partner and says Remember that they are not Kender. they know fear. Dylon responds What's fear again?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

"Blast, it's going away!  We might never know what it is."  Erasmus pulls a sheaf of paper out from his _Portable Hole_, along with a pen and quickly sketches the departing creature.

Meanwhile, Elijah follows the rest of the group into town, looking around himself with interest.  "It's a bit quiet, isn't it?  Why's everyone hiding?  Is it a game?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Dylon turns to Elijah They're suffering from the fear. It's a human thing. But now it is like a game of Hide and Go Seek. Lets play.  Dylon hops off Angel and runs over to a wall. covers his eyes and starts counting. (and not well BTW)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 8, 2003)

Mavin, hearing the words "hide and seek"  quickly hides (+15) and yells, "can you see me now?"

 

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 8, 2003)

"Ahh, a game. I like games. Of course no game is complete without something riding on it to spice it up. Anyone care to wager on some aspect of our finding game? Who can find the most? Anyone?" Rambles Melvin with a greedy glint in his eyes. 

buzzard


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 9, 2003)

"Oh, you made this one escape too! Why do you want to kill every nice guy in sight?! This one only wanted to play to play, have you seen how he looked at me?"

"Ooooh, a big game of hide and seek! I'm very good at it, too! I only need my brush..."
The nameless kender picks his brush, wipes it on his face and hands while singing a rather silly song....and actually disappears! He's nowhere to be seen! (Improved Invisibility)
"I told you I'm very good at it! Now where's all the people gone?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

*The game is afoot!*

Dylon gets to 50 and starts running around looking in houses and other buildings for the people in the town. (you didn't think he was stupid enough just to play a game did you. He's just making it fun for inself and the others. )
Angel will sniff around for more people as well.
(Her tracking ability is +1)


----------



## Deedlit (Jan 10, 2003)

While Angel's tracking attempts fail to find any tracks, Dylon in his searching finds that while the locks on each door(How rude, locks defeat the whole purpose of doors in the first place), are easy enough to pick, the doors are also jammed shut and barricaded, it seems.  Eventually, he comes to a door that isn't locked or jammed, with a diary kindly left open on the table in true Final Fantasy format, for any passing travelers to read.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 10, 2003)

"Tag Dylon, you're it.  Hey what have you found"  read the diary.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

You would touch my diary? My Presssiousss? *caulf* caulf* Did you like that immitation? That's my uncle burtram, he has this ring.....


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 10, 2003)

"I don't want to TOUCH  your diary! I just want to READ it. 

GE


----------



## buzzard (Jan 11, 2003)

Melvin sees no takers for his offers of some action, and grumps off to look around the town in search of marks. "Bloody hell, what a bunch of stiffs, I hope the villagers have more gaming spirit" he grumbles as he moves along. 

buzzard


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

buzzard said:
			
		

> *"Bloody hell, what a bunch of stiffs, I hope the villagers have more gaming spirit" he grumbles as he moves along.*




Elijah jogs up alongside Melvin.  "Not all of us are stiffs.  I wager 10 gold that I can find more villagers that you." the bard says with a grin. 

Grumbling quietly to himself, Erasmus rolls up his sketch, and places it back in his _Portable Hole_.  "Dratted creature wouldn't stay still, and I'd left all my colors at home."  he looks around the deserted village, then turns to the other kender.  "What do you do to make all these good people go and hide?"


----------



## buzzard (Jan 11, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Elijah jogs up alongside Melvin.  "Not all of us are stiffs.  I wager 10 gold that I can find more villagers that you." the bard says with a grin.
> 
> *




"Ahh finally, a worthy soul. You're on my good chap." Melvos responds enthusiastically as he shakes the bard's hand. He then runs off to try to win the bet. 

buzzard


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2003)

The invisible nameless kender borrows the diary and begins to read it.


----------



## Deedlit (Jan 14, 2003)

As the kender-who-is-not-named begins to look through the diary, the other kender are confused.  Clearly, normal diaries don't move on their own, nor do they begin turning the pages by themselves.  Meanwhile, the nameless white robe leafs through the mostly boring diary, until it notices a most interesting entry.  The entry said something about a group of powerful (A not very nice adjective here, that I'm sure he must be ashamed of putting down in his own diary) kender theives coming to the town, and something about warnings to lock all the doors and not go outside being given.  It said that he would flee the town tonight(Well, actually about a few days ago, given the date), as the last time so many (That mean adjective again) kender came to this town, one of the dragon overlords claimed this area.  The makeup of the group reported to be coming was, by a most interesting coincidence, very much like the makeup of this group of kender, but it couldn't be the same group because none of the kender in the group the nameless one was in were theives.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 14, 2003)

Erasmus goes over to one of the houses, and knocks on the door.

"Hello?  Good people, you need not fear us.  We have driven away the vampire, and I will provide healing for any that need it."  (Diplomacy +10)

Elijah listens closely at a few doors, for any sound of life. (Listen +22) Once he finds an inhabited home, he looks around for a way into the building.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

"hey, do you happen to know what a "dragon overlord" is? I thought I knew it, but right now I can't remember."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Dylon gets out his P{ipes of the sewers and calls some rats. He will ask thewm to find the villagers and retun to him.


----------



## Deedlit (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Sorry about the long wait, between comp troubles, die troubles, and hoping more people would post before I had to reply troubles, it took a while longer then I expected.

IC: The rats return to dylon, revealing that the people are in their homes, exactly where they belong.  Elijah can hear enough signs of life to tell that the homes are inhabited, but can't seem to find a way in.  As for Erasmus, the first door he knocks on is answered by a human male who looks to have just reached adulthood, who asks the half-kender(He hasn't noticed the kender part yet) "What brings you to wander the streets in the time of this infestation?"


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC:  Whew!  I am glad we are continuing, I was just about to start having fun!

IC:  "Who is this overlord anyway?"

GE


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2003)

"I'm a diplomat, on my way to the elven forests.  Your village was on my way, and I encountered the vampire.  I've driven it away for the moment, so you can leave your homes."  Erasmus says calmingly to the human.  "Do you or any of your people need healing?  I have some skills in that area."


Back over with the rest of the group, Elijah is getting sulky.  "Huh!  These humans are no fun.  They won't let us find them."

Losing patience, Elijah _Dimension Door_s into the closest inhabited house.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Dylon, Angel and the rats find the rest of the group. Hey I think I cheated. But they are all in their houses. safe and sound from what the rats can tell. Dylon hops onto Angel and they ride to the nearest Important looking building. He is looking for the town hall. I'm gonna find the sheriff and see what can de done to stop their game.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 30, 2003)

"Just like humans- no sense of humor. " Mutters Melvin as he walks up to a house, knocks on the door, and says in the deepest voice he can muster "It's OK to come out now the Kender have vacated". 

buzzard


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 6, 2003)

Under his breath, the human that Erasmus was talking to mutters a not very nice word asking the gods to send kender to the abyss, or something like that.  "It wasn't the vampire I was worried about." The human responded, terrified.  Elijah finds himself in a house inhabited by a filthy hobgoblin bearing an odd resemblence to the dragon highlord Fewmaster Toede during the war of the lance(Who was slain by the legendary Kronin Thistleknot), who immideatly faints at the sight of a kender.  Dylon and Angel find the town hall, as locked and barred as the rest of the town.  Melvin seems to have better luck, as he finds a human(Dressed in the finest robes and jewlery, and clearly an aristocrat) falling for his trick, and opening the door, not seeming to have realized that it was shouted out by a kender.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 7, 2003)

"Hello there, Melvin Treeclimber, archer extroidinaire at your service. May I ask you a few questions?" Not waiting for a response, Melvin bulls right along "Why was a vampire in the middle of your village? Where can I find the Elen lands? Do you know anything about some great big flying creature?" As he fires off these questions machinegun fashion, he is also wandering about the room, gesticulating wildiy (and using the gesticulations as cover to borrow any interesting items which catch his eye. )


buzzard


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2003)

Dylon says to Angel I don't understand. Why would they be afraid of Kender?  He than starts jumping up to look into windows. If he hears anything about one of the other party members finding people he will rush over to the people.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 7, 2003)

"I understand your concerns, my friend, but I have these kender under a reasonable degree of control.  And don't fear them, they won't cause any harm."  Erasmus says in his most calming tone of voice.  "But returning to my previous offer, do any of your people need help?  I am a healer of some skill."


"Ooh, a hobgoblin!"  Elijah says excitedly.  "I wonder if he's ill?"  He dashes over to the door, opens it and calls out to the others.  "I've found someone, but they might be ill.  Come and have a look!"

Returning to the hobgoblin's side, Elijah casts _cure light wounds_ on the creature, hoping to wake it up.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 9, 2003)

Utterly bored by this city, the nameless kender starts painting on the walls. He finds out that some things he draws he doesn't know what they are, but he's sure he just saw them somewhere, if only he could remember...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

Dylon looks around and wonders where all the other Kender went. He was sure there were a few more that had accompanied Him and Angel.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2003)

*Sorry guys*

As much as I love the concept I'm gonna bow out of this game. It's moving to slow and I have much reduced time to reply to posts. Have fun.
Argent


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: At the rate people are dropping out, I may need to start recruitment up again soon.  
IC: The human Erasmus was talking to seems to be convinced that the kender weren't such a Bad Idea after all, and explained that they weren't injured, and whatever this vampire was, he hadn't been there for long while Elijah tries to heal the hobgoblin.  Unfortunately, the goblinoid was not injured in any way, so the spell didn't do anything.(They do notice that the goblin has a look of terror on his face, which wasn't there before he fainted.)

The markings that the nameless kender can't remember do not appear to summon a demon, or behave in any way differently then normal writing.

The human Melvin encountered, seeming to have some gnomish blood in him, answered the questions equally rapidly. "There was a vampire?  All I saw was a kender mage of the black robes, though come to think of it that does seem odd.  The fastest route to the elven lands would probably be to cross the strait I don't know the name of into southern ergoth, traverse it, and then sail into Qualinesti lands, though come to think of it a map would probably help you better then I can.  And I have no clue what flying creature you are talking about."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2003)

*OOC:* Elijah (Erasmus' bard cohort) was attempting to heal the hobgoblin, while Erasmus talked with the human.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 13, 2003)

"Did someone say 'map'?  Yes a map would be very helpful.  Is there any way that we can help this town before we leave?"

Mavin and Tavin seem to be everywhere.


GE

OOC:  Who is still left?  Tavin the Loremaster, Mavin the Arcane Trickster...


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: Along with Mavin and Tavin, we have Melvin the archery freak, Erasmus the noble half-breed cleric of branchala and lead diplomat(And his bardic cohort Elijah), and a white-robed sorceror without even a name.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

"I'm pleased to hear none are injured.  Branchala's blessings be with you."  Erasmus says to the human, before returning to the other kender.

"What have you done to this poor creature?" The cleric asks the assembled kender, surveying the prone hobgoblin.

"Nothing at all, I swear."  Elijah replies.  "I just magiced myself in here, and thud, this chap fell over.  Not very polite, if you ask me..."


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 18, 2003)

OOC: Since none of the kender have responded since Erasmus rounded them up, I guess I'll move the plot along a little.

IC: As the kender stand over the unconscious(And very terrified) hobgoblin, a spooky-looking gray mist, with an evil feel, begins to envelop the party and the hobgoblin.  A disembodied voice in the mist(That sounds an awful lot like a death knight) begins muttering something about kender vampires, and making the kender know fear, like some boring afflicted kender.  A shadowy shape can be seen out of the mist, who's body shape mirrors the vampire that the group drove off earlier.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 18, 2003)

"Hmm, strange weather in these parts. " Melvos exclaims. "Funny, that looks a bit like that pointy toothed fellow from before" 

He readies his crossbow to shoot at anything which appears to be solid. 

buzzard


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2003)

Feeling uneasy in this strange mist, the nameless wipes his hands all over his body, and surrounds himself with a crackling electricity field. [Vivid Discharge]

"Vamp-what? Fear? Which language is this?"


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 24, 2003)

Bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Jarval (Feb 26, 2003)

"You again?"  Erasmus scowls at the vampire, and sends a bolt of _Searing Light_ through the mist.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Feb 27, 2003)

Having almost wasted quite a bit of energy thinking about battle last time, Taven and Maven sit back and wait for snaggle tooth to materialize.

GE


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 21, 2003)

As the mists begin to fade, the vampire looks a bit injured by the blast of light, and clearly very annoyed.  "Dargaard keep?  They were supposed to go to Nedragaard keep." He muttered under his breath, but took solace(Not Solace, he's not big enough to lift up the hometown of so many great heroes) in the fact that they wouldn't last long here anyway.  Disappearing through the ceiling of the keep of Lord Soth, he escapes, but you have bigger things to worry about, specifically, the 48 foot long hungry toad with demonic blood, and clearly greater then other toads of it's species, though you can't tell exactly how.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2003)

"Gods, is none of the wildlife friendly around here?" Erasmus rolls his eyes and proclaims a _Holy Word_ to the toad.

Elijah waits to see the result of his friend's spell.  If the toad remains on Krynn, he sings a tune that he hopes will _Hold_ the _Monster_ in place.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 23, 2003)

Maven steps out of harm's way while Taven prepares to cast (defensively).  If the Frog looks badly hurt then he will cast magic missle; if not badly hurt then horrid wilting.

GE


----------

